
Ask HN: What platforms/sites are focused on sharing ideas with other people? - palakz
Have you been using or used any platform which is completely focused on sharing your ideas with other people?
Trying to research a bit. :)
======
danm07
You need to narrow your definition of an "idea", because what you're
describing is the internet in the broadest context... essentially distributed
nodes of information / ideas.

Anyway. Google Scholar is good, I loove Quora, TED to name a few.

~~~
palakz
Definition of "idea" here means - any intelligent thought/opinion about any
particular field. But much more focused on yours "idea" and a collection of
those ideas at one place. It could also work as a very valuable portfolio (of
ideas) apart from your CV. Even though, execution is the key; ideas are also
worth something. :)

------
brudgers
I'm not sure exactly what a platform completely focused on sharing ideas is. I
mean I share ideas on the internet, Facebook, HN.

~~~
palakz
HN and Twitter (sometimes) seem appropriate to share ideas. But Facebook and
other such platforms doesn't appeal to me as it need not always have the right
audience. Hence building Meraki with the right kind of user-base who would be
interested into sharing and also in knowing more about others' ideas about
product, world, politics, and many other areas. :)

------
Xunxi
Are you asking something along the lines of ShowHN and Product Hunt?

